# Help to correct arm ATC with Parameters



## Syaminab (May 6, 2013)

Fellow friends, I have a Doosan 3016 with a Fanuc control. I asked the OEM service supplier to change the spindle belt. After some time, the arm ATC is slamming the spindle when changing tools, so I quit doing auto tool changes. I suspect the techician on purpose did some parameters adjustment of the ATC  with the purpose of ruining the spindle bearings so he would have to service them in some time... Does anyone knows how to adjust the arm AUTO TOOL CHANGER?

regards.


----------

